# بخصوص الكابستور وضعف الكهرباء الرجاء تقديم مقترح لحل مشكلة ضعف الكهرباء للتكييف الشباك



## ejasoft (19 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تحية طيبة ..

لدى تكييف شباك واحد وربع حصان 
المشكلة ان التيار عندى ضعيف جدا يوصل ل 180 واحيانا اقل 
عند تشغيل التكييف يعمل لاكن يسخن كتير وبعد شوية الكمبروسر يتهز جامد ويتوقف 
ويفصل اوفر لود 
وتقريبا فى اللحظة دى بيكون بيستهلك امبير عالى لان بلاقى الاضاءة ضعفت كتير فى الكام ثانية دول 

وجدت موضوع فى اكتر من موقع يتكلم عن تغيير الكابستور يمكن يكون العيب منه
فغيرته 
الكابستور هوا 25 مايكرو فاراد و 450 فولت 

ولم يحدث تغيير 

ملاحظة التكييف يعمل فى النهار كويس لاكن بيحصل العيب ده لما يدخل الليل

بس انا ملاحظ شىء غريب فى توصيل الكابستور ده انا شوفت توصيللات كتير لاكن مختلفة تماما عن الموجودة فى التكييف ده 

التوصيلة 
الكمبروسر طالع منه 3 اطراف 
واحد واصل على الاوفر لود وده واصل على طرف كهرباء

وطرفين واصلين على نقطة واحدة على الكابستور والطرف الاخر للكابستور واصل على ريلاى والريلاى واصل على التيار مباشرة 

مش المفروض 
ان طرف من الثلاثة يوصل على الاوفر لود 
والثانى على الريلاى اللى واصل على التيار 
والثالث يوصل مع التانى بالمكثف ؟ 

لو فى طريقة توصيل تحل مشكلة التيار دى مع العلم ان احيانا التيار يرجع 220 تانى بس فى الصباح فقط 

الرجاء المساعدة 
شكرا لكم


----------



## swordi (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed el ashry (20 يوليو 2011)

اخي الفاضل التوصيله الخاصه بالكمبروسر هي كالتالي (طرف من اطراف الكهرباء يوصل للاوفر لود ومنه الي الطرف المشترك c . وطرف الكهرباء الاخر يوصل علي الكابستور وعلي نفس الطرف يركب سلكه توصل بالطرف r وطرف الاخر من الكابستور يوصل بالطرف s من الكباس) اما مشكله عدم انتظام الفلتيه من وجهه نظري ركب مثبت للتيار لتفادي المشكله


----------



## ejasoft (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك استاذ محمد 
بس هل ده لكل انواع الكمبروسر لان التوصيلة اللى ذكرتها انا هى اللى جاى بيها التكييف ويعمل بها الان 
هل يمكن هى سبب المشكلة ؟ 

شكرا لكم


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (20 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم المشكله كما اخبرك زميلي جزاه الله خير (في ضعف الكهرباء) لازم لازم لازم عشان يشتغل المكييف 
(يكون التيار 220 فولت ) طبعن الساعه الي يكون فيها التيار 220 حيشتغل تمام (بغض النظر عن الليل او النهار) المكييف مطلوب منه يعمل في اي وقت تريد لاكن المشكله في الليل في ظغط كبير في الكهرباء بسبب الناس في الليل او الجيران بي يستهلكوكهرباء كثيرافبتالي تضعف الكهرباء في المكييف وما يشتغل اما في النهاريحتمل عندك يقل الضغط في استهلاك الكهرباء فيشتغل مكييفك تمام اما الكبستر مالو دخل الكبسترلوفي مشكله ما حيشتغل المكييف ركب منظم وحت حل المشكله بعون الله​


----------



## swordi (20 يوليو 2011)

ممكن توضيح اكثر على الكباسيتور وطريقه ربطها وتوصيلاتها.........وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ejasoft (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم على الردود 
تمام انا فاهم انها مشكلة كهرباء وليس لها حل الا بتركيب منظم بس مش لاقى نوع كويس ويستحمل التكييفات

بس السؤال عن الكابستور لان فى احد المواقع قرات ان حسب التوصيلة للكابستور يغير الاداء 
يعنى فى توصيلة تحسن الاداء واخرى تزود العزم الخ 

التوصيلة اللى عندى 
بالظبط مثل اللى فى الصورة 






علما بان هذه هى التوصيلة اللى جاى بيها التكييف ومحدش عدل عليها 
اللى مخلينى مش متاكد من صحة التوصيلة هو ازاى ان المكثيف يكون على التوالى مع الضاغط 
وازاى يستحمل تقله ده عندى عداد الشقة بيلف بسرعة رهيبة يعنى معناها انه يسحب تيار كتير جدا ازاى مستحملها 

فى انتظار ردودكم 
تحياتى


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (20 يوليو 2011)

يا عم ريح دماغك من الشك ده واتاكد ان الفولت كويس وان العداد قدرته عاليه وبعدها لازم يشتغل الجهاز والرسمه دى بتاعته لان الكمبروسرات دلوقت كلها بتعمل على كباستور دوران فقط
وسيبك من الشغل النمطى بتاع كباستور التقويم والفولتش ريلاى لان كل عصر وله اوانه


----------



## laifabrahim (20 يوليو 2011)

منظم تيار كهربائي وان شاء الله كل شي تمام


----------



## mohamed abrahim (20 يوليو 2011)

على فكره الرسمه فيها غلط والمفروض انه الطرف الاول وليكن lيوصل على الاوفرلود ومن الاوفر لود مباشره على c
اما الطرف الثانى وهو n يوصل كالتالى على r ثم لديك بالمكثف بالمكثف طرفان تاخذ احدهما مباشره الى s والطرف الا خر من المكثف تقوم بتوصيله على n كما وضح المهندس محمد العشرى


----------



## ejasoft (20 يوليو 2011)

سلام عليكم 
شكرا على جميع الردود 
على فكرة انا شاكك فى التوصيلة من زمان وعلى فكرة هوا جاى كده يعنى من حوالى 3 سنين 
هل من الممكن ان تكون التوصيلة غلط وكان يعمل كويس 
عامة انا فى انتظار ردوكم بماذا تنصحونى هل اجرب التوصيلة اللى ذكرها mohamed abrahim

ام ابقى على نفس التوصيلة اللى موجودة فى الصورة 
انا مش بفهم فى التبريد والتكييف والماوتير لاكن افهم بسيط فى الكهرباء وانا اتوقع وجود المكثف على التوالى اكيد فى خطأ 

على فكرة نوع التلاكييف يوننين اير 
واشوف ان ناس كتير تشتكى منه 

شكرا لكم فى انتظاركم


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (20 يوليو 2011)

اخى الفاضل 
اولا-- مع الاسف الرسمه خطأ 
ثانيا-- الكابستور برىء تماما من هذه التهمه يعنى (سيبه فى حاله)
ثالثا -- عليك بمعالجة الكهرباء
و بالتوفيق
اخوك - محمد بسيونى


----------



## mohamed el ashry (21 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل بالنسبه لتوصيل الكباسات لكول نوع من الكباسات له توصيله مختلفه فالكباس الفرنساوي يتم توصيله بكابستور استارت ورانينج وفولتيج ريلاي اما الكباسات الروتاري فتوصل اما بكابستور ثلاثي او بكابستور رانينج اما المشكله عند حاضرتك فهي مشكله في منبع التيار فلا بد من مثبت للتيار وهو ليس غالي الثمن وفقك الله


----------

